# Die Konkurrenz



## Hamrok (23. August 2007)

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/index_db.html

Da bin ich beeindruckt! Da könnte man sich eine Scheibe abschneiden, was die Jungs da leisten. Alle Achtung. Wie schaut eigentlich das spätere Buffed Konzept zur Darstellung der Daten aus?

Bis dann
Hamrok


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2007)

Das wirklich interessante an der Seite ist, dass sie völlig auf so unnütze Dinge Dinge wie Datenbanken oder Skriptsprachen verzichtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Baumstruktur ist sicherlich eine nette Idee, aber letztendlich muss auch der Datenbestand stimmen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. August 2007)

Die Aufgaben sind ziemlich gut bebildert, da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gemacht, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Hamrok (24. August 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das wirklich interessante an der Seite ist, dass sie völlig auf so unnütze Dinge Dinge wie Datenbanken oder Skriptsprachen verzichtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt .. ist mir so noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Es wird ja alles in html gemacht. Was für eine Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mhhh .. zum Datenbestand läßt sich schwer was sagen .. Aber laut der dortigen Aussagen wurde ca. die hälfte vom Buffed Bestand erfaßt. Aber die Idee ist wirklich nett und es steckt wahnsinnig viel Arveit drin .. das muß man ihnen neidlos lassen.

*Auf Signatur glotz* Karlsruhe?? Da winke ich doch mal von Karlsbad rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2007)

Über kurz oder lang muss sich das buffed Team aber wohl schon was einfallen lassen, denn eine Datenkrake Marke Blasc wird bei kaum einem MMO möglich sein.

Dadurch dass die User auch einige Hürden haben um überhaupt was eintragen zu können hapert es natürlich an Daten. Auf der anderen Seite muss man natürlich etwas gegen den zu erwartenden Vandalismus machen.

Hier zeigen Wikis eigentlich sehr schön wie sowas gehen kann.

Der Wow Faktor wird buffed sicher noch längere Zeit pushen, aber andere Spiele sind auch populär und irgendwann werden auch die Wow Spieler von der Zahl her abnehmen.


----------



## Aurengur (24. August 2007)

Spätestens mit WAR wird sich einiges ändern, WoW wird dann rückläufiger...

Die Frage ist und bleibt doch... Was machen, und vorallem wie machen wir es...

Itemdatenbank wird von einigen hier gefordert, doch was wird effektiv dafür gemacht, oder wie könnte diese aussehen?


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2007)

Och, Wow hat genug Abonennten um auch noch die nächsten Jahre am stärksten vertreten zu sein.

Ist halt die Frage wie und wann man da gegenwirken will, nur das muss das buffed Team halt entscheiden.


----------

